# Jeremiah Fishing University



## Ruger#3

*The following is to serve as quick reference to fishing technique threads provided by Jeremiahisbrown.*

*Fishing Tip #1*

https://forum.gon.com/threads/fishin-tips-1.886395/

Fishing Tips #2

https://forum.gon.com/threads/fishin-tips-2.887089/

Fishing Tips #3

https://forum.gon.com/threads/fishin-tips-3.980734/

Fishinng Tips #4

https://forum.gon.com/threads/fishin-tips-4.982537/

Fishing Tips #5

https://forum.gon.com/threads/fishin-tips-5.983080/

Fishing Tips #6

https://forum.gon.com/threads/fishin-tips-6.984598/

Fishing Tips #7

https://forum.gon.com/threads/fishin-tips-7.986948/

Breaking Down Large Reservoirs From Shore

https://forum.gon.com/threads/breaking-down-large-reservoirs-from-shore.974771/

Breaking Down Large Lakes and Reservoirs From Part II

https://forum.gon.com/threads/breaking-down-large-lakes-and-reservoirs-part-ii.975379/

High performance popper fishing

https://forum.gon.com/threads/high-performance-popper-fishing.973146/

Spybaits and Gliding Jigs: How to catch finicky suspended fish

https://forum.gon.com/threads/spybaits-and-gliding-jigs-how-to-catch-finicky-suspended-fish.886421/

Big Bass (Pic Heavy)

https://forum.gon.com/threads/big-bass-pic-heavy.972855/

Slab Crappie (Pic Heavy)

https://forum.gon.com/threads/slab-crappies-pic-heavy.972862/

How to: In depth Chatterbaits

https://forum.gon.com/threads/how-to-in-depth-chatterbaits-vibrating-jigs.975912/

Speed Worming

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-forgotten-technique-speed-worming.978951/

Crank Baits 101

https://forum.gon.com/threads/crankbaits-101-your-go-to-guide.979422/

Crank Baits 102

https://forum.gon.com/threads/crankbaits-102-types-and-applications.980023/

Trophy Bass Fishing Part 1

https://forum.gon.com/threads/troph...w-to-catch-monster-bass.983322/#post-12600597

King of Panfish: Fishing for Redear Sunfish (Shellcracker)

https://forum.gon.com/threads/king-...ar-sunfish-shellcracker.984179/#post-12619795

Most productive big bass lures

https://forum.gon.com/threads/most-productive-big-bass-lures.984288/#post-12624283

Best fishing lures of all time

https://forum.gon.com/threads/best-fishing-lures-of-all-time.985117/

How to properly fish the drop shot.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/deadl...ng-how-to-properly-fish-the-drop-shot.985257/

White Bass everything you need to know Part 1

https://forum.gon.com/threads/white-bass-everything-you-need-to-know-part-1.986361/#post-12670624

White Bass everything you need to know Part 2

https://forum.gon.com/threads/white-bass-everything-you-need-to-know-part-2.986389/

Everything you need to know about crappie Part 1

https://forum.gon.com/threads/everything-you-need-to-know-about-crappie-pt-1.987549/

Everything you need to know about crappie Part 2

https://forum.gon.com/threads/everything-you-need-to-know-about-crappie-pt-2-presentation.988505/

Micro-fishing the art of using ultralight tackle

https://forum.gon.com/threads/micro-fishing-the-art-of-using-ultralight-tackle.991899/

Top baits to keep you catching fish all winter by species!

https://forum.gon.com/threads/never...-all-winter-by-species.1007731/#post-13155275


----------



## seachaser

Awesome thanks for setting this thread up and thanks to Jeremiah for the info.


----------



## antharper

Tons of great info , good idea !


----------



## Ruger#3

Folks, I’ll leave the edited note whenever this gets updated. Might help in keeping track of new info.

Thanks to Jeremiah for the info and helping me put this together.


----------

